# Knee problmes for the PT



## CI.Robertson (5 Feb 2006)

Hi,

as been a CI hopefully one day getting my CIC I have to wonder I have knee problem wear and tear in the back on knee there was no surgery cuz it impossible to get to..I can't do the heavy pyscial actives so am I going to be screwed for this? or would I'd bypass this part?


----------



## kincanucks (5 Feb 2006)

CIC applicants don't do the physical fitness test or the CFAT and if you are breathing you should pass the medical.


----------



## geo (5 Feb 2006)

there's a medical?


----------



## 043 (6 Feb 2006)

Not to be rude but from the way you write, perhaps you shouldn't be worried about the medical.


----------



## CI.Robertson (6 Feb 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> CIC applicants don't do the physical fitness test or the CFAT and if you are breathing you should pass the medical.



your not joking? yes so I don't have to worrie about the fitness or the CFAT thank God you just made my year I   you Kincanucks!


----------



## kincanucks (6 Feb 2006)

CI.Robertson said:
			
		

> your not joking? yes so I don't have to worrie about the fitness or the CFAT thank God you just made my year I   you Kincanucks!



I don't joke.


----------



## Infanteer101 (6 Feb 2006)

CI.Robertson said:
			
		

> as been a CI hopefully one day getting my CIC I have to wonder I have knee problem wear and tear in the back on knee there was no surgery cuz it impossible to get to..I can't do the heavy pyscial actives so am I going to be screwed for this? or would I'd bypass this part?



Ummm...isn't the CIC Basic Officer Training 10 days in length? Coffee, Smokes, MS Power Point, 3 or more square meals a day, 8 hrs of sleep everyday? PT hmmm, that's a tough one...last time I heard PT wasn't an issue in the CIC...not to sound insulting or anything but I have seen people wearing the CIC Cap badge and weighing upwards of 350 + lbs but in their defence they did say they were band officers...

correct me if I am wrong here...


----------



## CI.Robertson (6 Feb 2006)

>>Paladin<< said:
			
		

> Ummm...isn't the CIC Basic Officer Training 10 days in length? Coffee, Smokes, MS Power Point, 3 or more square meals a day, 8 hrs of sleep everyday? PT hmmm, that's a tough one...last time I heard PT wasn't an issue in the CIC...not to sound insulting or anything but I have seen people wearing the CIC Cap badge and weighing upwards of 350 + lbs but in their defence they did say they were band officers...
> 
> correct me if I am wrong here...



oh I'm not 350+ pounds lol I'm only 190  8) yeah my one of the capt. at my air cadets corp is heavy lad but he's funny tho


----------



## PViddy (6 Feb 2006)

> Ummm...isn't the CIC Basic Officer Training 10 days in length? Coffee, Smokes, MS Power Point, 3 or more square meals a day, 8 hrs of sleep everyday? PT hmmm, that's a tough one...last time I heard PT wasn't an issue in the CIC...not to sound insulting or anything but I have seen people wearing the CIC Cap badge and weighing upwards of 350 + lbs but in their defence they did say they were band officers...
> 
> correct me if I am wrong here...



Oh boy, huge can of worms that has already been discussed here and there on the board and unfortunately the answer is Yes and No.  i would love to elaborate further for ya via PM.

cheers

PV


----------



## geo (7 Feb 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> Not to be rude but from the way you write, perhaps you shouldn't be worried about the medical.


If you refer to my profile - you'll note that I have been in for a long time
I'm in a area HQ and have to deal with a lot of issues on the G1/J1 side of the house. Because CIC officers are classified as Reserves, like it or not, I have to deal with their personnel issues once in a while.... The number of dissability claims from seriously overweight CIC officers is there. Blown out knees and hips are a happening & that's a fact.

So when I rhetoricaly stated "there's a medical?" You could've fooled a bunch of us... and they aren't "band" people.


----------



## 043 (7 Feb 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> If you refer to my profile - you'll note that I have been in for a long time
> I'm in a area HQ and have to deal with a lot of issues on the G1/J1 side of the house. Because CIC officers are classified as Reserves, like it or not, I have to deal with their personnel issues once in a while.... The number of dissability claims from seriously overweight CIC officers is there. Blown out knees and hips are a happening & that's a fact.
> 
> So when I rhetoricaly stated "there's a medical?" You could've fooled a bunch of us... and they aren't "band" people.



Ease up brother beaver, I was refering to the original poster, not you.


----------



## kincanucks (7 Feb 2006)

I love it when beavers go bad and attack each other. ;D


----------



## 043 (7 Feb 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> I love it when beavers go bad and attack each other. ;D



There is a time and place for everything. hahaha


----------



## CI.Robertson (7 Feb 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> If you refer to my profile - you'll note that I have been in for a long time
> I'm in a area HQ and have to deal with a lot of issues on the G1/J1 side of the house. Because CIC officers are classified as Reserves, like it or not, I have to deal with their personnel issues once in a while.... The number of dissability claims from seriously overweight CIC officers is there. Blown out knees and hips are a happening & that's a fact.
> 
> So when I rhetoricaly stated "there's a medical?" You could've fooled a bunch of us... and they aren't "band" people.




yes but do the CIC have to do the PT tho? um Whats your RAnk anyways?


----------



## CI.Robertson (7 Feb 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> Ease up brother beaver, I was refering to the original poster, not you.



jeez sorry my grammer isn't too good but you got what I was saying right? then good...like if my spelling is that horrible then don't say anything for future postings I might make.  :nana:


----------



## 043 (7 Feb 2006)

No problem at all, however, if you are serious about being in the Cadets, Reserves, or Regular Force then you will appreciate that most of my criticism is constructive. Your poor grammar won't help you years from now when you are writing Trg Instructions, Memorandums, PDR's and PER's.

Chimo


----------



## CI.Robertson (7 Feb 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> No problem at all, however, if you are serious about being in the Cadets, Reserves, or Regular Force then you will appreciate that most of my criticism is constructive. Your poor grammar won't help you years from now when you are writing Trg Instructions, Memorandums, PDR's and PER's.
> 
> Chimo



yeah to true...never though that far hey it's still a while away


----------



## PViddy (7 Feb 2006)

> yes but do the CIC have to do the PT tho? um Whats your RAnk anyways?



Yes we do on courses.  Not as much as my Reg and PRes associates, nor as much as i would like-but we do.  And if your a good Officer and role model, you'll keep your physically fit status beyond courses in order to provide the best possible example to the Cadets.

Writing a proper memo is part of a pre-testing to get loaded onto your BOQ.........FYI.


cheers  

PV


----------



## geo (7 Feb 2006)

2023 - no problem. didn't check your profile but having to deal with some sorry excuse for a "serviceman", the idea turns my stomach at times. Not all cadet officers are that bad but I have seen many that could call "omar the tent maker" when they need a new uniform.

CIR
you'll find my profile to be fairly complete.


----------



## 043 (7 Feb 2006)

You a 043 now geo??

I am in CFSME.


----------



## Neill McKay (7 Feb 2006)

>>Paladin<< said:
			
		

> PT hmmm, that's a tough one...last time I heard PT wasn't an issue in the CIC...not to sound insulting or anything but I have seen people wearing the CIC Cap badge and weighing upwards of 350 + lbs but in their defence they did say they were band officers...



Not to play this game yet again, but I've seen similarly-shaped people wearing the Naval Operations cap badge.  Didn't bother asking what they did.

As any thread on the subject will tell you, there's no shortage of out-of-shape members in every segment of the Forces.


----------



## Docherty (7 Feb 2006)

Hopefully the new fitness policy will sort it out.


----------



## Scott (8 Feb 2006)

Twice now I have seen this:



> jeez thanks I gathered my gammer isn't good so you wanna know what suck it up. I find that very rude and I will not post on this fourm again I don't care if you though it was being cute or not I found it rude...



and



> jeez sorry my grammer isn't too good but you got what I was saying right? then good...like if my spelling is that horrible then don't say anything for future postings I might make.



So here, please read the Army.ca Conduct Guidelines. Specifically:


> You will not use excessive webspeak, or other shorthand styles of typing. Please use English or French to the best of your ability; this makes it easier for those who are not posting in their native language.



or this from the Cadet Forum Guidelines. Specifically:


> Spelling and Grammar:
> Your spelling WILL be acceptable.  That is why the Spelling and Grammar thread is there.  If you fail to use Spellcheck and your post is truly incomprehensible you will receive an informal warning.  If your posts continue as such I will remove them and you WILL be placed on warning status.
> 
> Remember that the Spell Check button is only a few centimetres to the left of the Post button.



This will make things easier on all involved, thank you.


----------

